# Phrag. Patti McHale x. Naukana Kealoha



## FourEve (Aug 14, 2022)

I’m sure this isn’t an award worthy bloom. But it’s pretty to me and makes me smile! Hopefully it does the same for folks here 

Forgive the white flecks on the leaves and bloom. It’s a treatment cocktail I use for pests and bacterial and fungus.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Nov 23, 2022)

Smiles are contagious!!


----------



## grubea (Nov 23, 2022)

Very nice!


----------

